# Electric shaver/razor



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of these, but I'm thinking of trying again, so looking for personal recommendations, I don't have a heavy growth, I need to shave a max of twice a week, it needs to be one I don't needs mains to use, but can be charged from and inverter, no preference for rotary or foil types, but wet shaving can sometimes give me a rash.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Phillips for me every time.

I've had three in the last forty years, the last one is just over ten years old, I've changed the heads twice since then but the original batteries are still holding their charge.

The previous on is at least twenty years old and again other than the heads the original battery is as new. 

I alternate between the two when I recharge.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks, but which model though Drew, they all make several just to confuse us.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I never managed to get on with Phillips or rotory blades. But although I have a variety of other razors, I always end up with the triple cutter Remington for the fastest and closest shave.

Ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I've had a beard since the mid 1960's, but before that I always used to wet shave, electric razors of any kind always made my skin sore for some reason.

Philips was the best of the electrics, battery or mains, but cleaning them was always a faff.

Peter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Braun series 5 cordless rechargeable wet and dry, charge mine up while away with a cokecan inverter no problem. Lasts about 2 weeks between charges, I shave daily.

As an example but I paid about £75 a few years ago...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Braun-Ser...000825?hash=item3d3ba9fbb9:g:SBwAAOSwR29ZH02S

Pete


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Braun S3 performs well. Not rotary. A battery charge lasts a long time.
Bill


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mines ancient, Philips I think but the battery is knackered and Im convinced its the inverter thats knackered it. For sure the thing killed two tooth brush chargers. I think you need a pure sine wave inverter for some stuff. Anyone else found this or is it just me?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Been looking at prices, the wee wee is deffo being taken, I can get a new mower for less than some, just a bit heavy for shaving though.

Like you Peter, I've been bearded one way or another since the 60's plain lazy, and couldn't do with the ritual shave for work, so I didn't.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a Braun S5 as well as two Braun S3's. But always go back to the Remington Titaneum MS3 to feel bare. Maybe it's the shape of my chin.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Been looking at prices, the wee wee is deffo being taken, I can get a new mower for less than some, just a bit heavy for shaving though.
> 
> Like you Peter, I've been bearded one way or another since the 60's plain lazy, and couldn't do with the ritual shave for work, so I didn't.


What on earth are you doing to that other bloke out of shot, to make him have such a surprised, happy look on his face!

Graham

PS Beard for me trimmed down to stubble every fortnight at the same time as I do my head-sharpening. In fact both are due to be done tomorrow :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> What on earth are you doing to that other bloke out of shot, to make him have such a surprised, happy look on his face!
> 
> Graham
> 
> PS Beard for me trimmed down to stubble every fortnight at the same time as I do my head-sharpening. In fact both are due to be done tomorrow :smile2:


Surprised??? he's laughing, lord knows what I'd said though, many moons ago, by heck we got up to some rediculous stuff back then, he was a great mate, then he found drugs and we lost touch, his wife died on Monday, her sister is a close friend.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

First I have to ask, did you ever use pre shave when wet shaving or electric shaving, did you always use the same soap/cream. Then I ask do you want an electric to shave or just to trim.I bought a couple of electric shaver sets, one from Lidl,but it would not trim close enough.I use a Philips for the last 8 years , I dropped the first one.These were not rotary.Then again it also depends on how fast it grows.I had to get permission and also grow it within a time limit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Never used pre shave Phil, usually Gillette shaving cream, but it didn't matter which, always a rash, I have a Mach 3 razor for when I need to shave, it's the best I've ever had, doesn't need to be a really close shave most of the time.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well in that case can I suggest you try a pre-shave tonic, before you spend lots of dosh on an electric razor.:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sort of defeats the OP a bit Phil.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry Kev, I should have put, use a pre-shave tonic using wet or dry shave to help the skin. I added about the cost as we know you are careful with money.:wink2::wink2:>


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a Phillips triple head razor similar to this. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-Aq...00&sr=8-1&keywords=philips+rechargeable+razor
It gives a good close shave. You can use it wet or dry. Cleaning is easy, just rinse it under a tap.
Although I have a beard I like to keep the fuzz down on throat and cheeks. Doing this a full charge lasted four months during an extended trip to south Europe.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Philips and Phillips similar to Spacerunners link.
Have used them since the 50s...more or less every day.....the first one may have been mains powered.....the battery ones run for 2 or 3 weeks before recharging....possibly more as I don't count the days:wink2::smile2:

PS. Had 4 or 5 over the period.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I did try the Phillips rotory Cool-Skin shaver where a sachet of balm was accommodated in the razor.
Never could get on with it but put all the balm into a Nivea aftershave bottle. I sometimes come across 6 or 8 packs of Cool-Skin balm at boots for €1 or €2 and pour them into the after shave bott.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm struggling to make a decision, the cost is a bit off putting too.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Every now and again Kev, the supermarkets do a 'special' deal on many things, razors as well. They might be last years model but at half price so what.
We get weekly publicity of all the local supermarkets and large stores that I keep an eye on. A €90 shaver the other month was on special at €49.

Ray.
p.s. I now have five various razors.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Every now and again Kev, the supermarkets do a 'special' deal on many things, razors as well. They might be last years model but at half price so what.
> We get weekly publicity of all the local supermarkets and large stores that I keep an eye on. A €90 shaver the other month was on special at €49.
> 
> Ray.
> p.s. I now have five various razors.


Not seen anything like that over here, and tha's to far away Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*p.s. I now have five various razors.*

I would invest in a Mountfield, it would be cheaper.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Amazingly I have just picked up a new in box Braun Series 5 flex head 530s razor for €1. Because the cutters were missing. A new set of cutters are £12 sent from China but with 5 other razors I am delaying shelling out.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think I'm leaning towards the rotary type, more flexible.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Every now and again Kev, the supermarkets do a 'special' deal on many things, razors as well. They might be last years model but at half price so what.
> We get weekly publicity of all the local supermarkets and large stores that I keep an eye on. A €90 shaver the other month was on special at €49.
> 
> Ray.
> p.s. I now have five various razors.


Is that for your five chins!?.

Anyways, don't you have a beard?


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

*Foil type best for me!*

In my late teens, through a friend I tried at least a dozen different makes & models & found that only a foil type suited. Firstly a Ronson (second-hand) which lasted for years, then a new one & then managed to get a Braun direct from Germany as not on sale in the UK back then, about 1973. 
Several Brauns followed, very good, they lasted ten years or more. When the next replacement was needed I found they had become more complicated (balm dispenser etc., not required by me) & a lot less reliable. One broke within 18 months & then the warranty replacement broke too.
At this point I decided Braun had gone to pot & looked for a replacement. I found a basic Remington for £25 & haven't looked back. Last time in the States I bought an identical one ($25 over there!) The UK one still works OK, needs a new foil now but the US one is still going strong. The replacement foils are expensive, hardly worthwhile considering how comparatively cheap the new razors are.
Here is a link to what looks like an updated version of mine, very similar, still £25 though. Can't be bad Kev, even for a tight-wad like you:smile2:

http://tinyurl.com/k62xz4d


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I took the opposite view - the electric caused skin irritation whereas using a Mach 3 does not and that is just using hot water not foam or gel or oil just water. Luckily my hairs are VERY fine but I do have a beardlet (goatee style), which I keep trimmed with a Braun trimmer. I tried Ronson and Braun razors and found the same with both - I always felt it had not fully trimmed my fine little bristles and caused irritation.

So I will stick to Mach 3, not too expensive, readily portable and takes up little space in the MH bathroom. Mind the costs of a pack of new blades tends to invoke a sharp intake of breath both sides of the Channel.......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I hate the palarva of wet shaving, dry can be done anytime, BMW drivers can do it while driving, must be a special dispensation, like women have for putting on make up.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

when I was working I'd use a Philips rotary shaver every day as it was quick and easy - at the weekend I wouldn't bother shaving but then have a wet shave on a Monday morning as I found the electric couldn't cope as well with the longer weekend growth. for wet shaves, I'm a badger bristle and soap bowl man - much better shave than using foam as the bristles make the hair stand up more.

however, now I don't work and I'm lazy, I can go about 10 days without a shave until either I get fed up with the itching or Mrs FB starts complaining I'm starting to look like Cap'n Birdseye! but shaving long stubble with a wet razor doesn't work - it just clogs up - so I bought a Philips Oneblade to trim the stubble down so I can then wet shave.

I have to say that the Oneblade is a very nice bit of kit and works! you could use it instead of a standard rotary electric if needed

http://www.philips.co.uk/c-m-pe/oneblade-face-style-and-shave


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

emmbeedee said:


> ... I found a basic *Remington* for £25 & haven't looked back....


If you thought it was that good I'm surprised that you didn't buy the company...










Graham :grin2:

PS When I did shave it was a Philips rotary for me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm maybe I'm going in the wrong direction, I don't want to actually shave at all, just trim down the stubble to maybe 1/8'', I have a Wahl hair trimmer, but find it awful to use.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Hmm maybe I'm going in the wrong direction, I don't want to actually shave at all, just trim down the stubble to maybe 1/8'', I have a Wahl hair trimmer, but find it awful to use.


I have one of these and trim mine down every 2 weeks mate...

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs...gclid=CPPYvZ6RhNQCFeGT7QodkAkHDA&gclsrc=aw.ds

Works treat and only 20 quid :wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks


Kev_n_Liz said:


> Hmm maybe I'm going in the wrong direction, I don't want to actually shave at all, just trim down the stubble to maybe 1/8'', I have a Wahl hair trimmer, but find it awful to use.


What you need is a beard trimmer.
The look like scaled down hair cutters. Nice and light and come with an adjustable fence/comb to give you variable lengths. Very easy to use and give a smart trimmed finish. Cheaper than razors too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, those two look likely candidates, cheap too


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Looks
> 
> What you need is a beard trimmer.
> The look like scaled down hair cutters. Nice and light and come with an adjustable fence/comb to give you variable lengths. Very easy to use and give a smart trimmed finish. Cheaper than razors too.


I ordered this one, found it at £18 free postage too


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That looks like the one I have mate - it'll do a good job.

Fyi I normally recharge it after 2 goes 

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It has landed, what a very nice bit of kit, only tried the trimmer so far, gives a 2 day stubble look, hadn't realised it came with a foil razor too, so a bonus, more than worth the £18, I'll report back later when it's fully charged and I've had a play with all the attachments, but so far so good


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome to the 21st. century Kev.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Albert's the same the lazy git 
Whereas I shave daily

Wot ?

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha......xxx

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just tried the foil shaver, okay if you missed bit with your main razor, but even after using the clipper thing, it wasn't very effective


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Kev, what did you expect for £18?

You only get what you pay for, like buying a Lada and expecting a Rolls Royce


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Terrible analogy Drew, both cars will do the job, whereas the foil part does not.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

OK, compare an ACER Iconia One with the cheapest iPad, or a Hotpoint with a Miele. Need I go on?

One more, Leeds to Manchester United.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Just tried the foil shaver, okay if you missed bit with your main razor, but even after using the clipper thing, it wasn't very effective


User error if you ask me :grin2:

I only use the shirt beard trimmer attachment (3mm or so) and it works 100% for me

Graham


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We got a lot of scruffy half shaved blokes and the odd lady on here.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> We got a lot of scruffy half shaved blokes and the an odd lady on here.!!!!
> 
> Ray.


...I just amended that for you Ray :wink2:

Graham :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jealous the lot of you 

Lazy Gits 

Grow a beard 

Just because I'm smooth shaven I'm odd 

Well my skin is as smooth as a babies bottom 

Well I think it is , never felt one in a while

Albert is like you lot

Thinks he is manly and alluring with stubble (lazy comes to mind )

He was about 40 years ago 

But then again 40 yrs ago 

I was pretty good myself 

Sandra


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Well, I had a beard, but chemotherapy has made me almost completely bald!

Just starting to get some facial hair back, quite a few months after the chemo finished.

Haven't shaved since the 1960's.

Peter


----------

